# Beispiel zur Datenspeicherung mit XML



## Muetzchen (6. Dez 2004)

Hallo!

Ich muss bis Mitte Januar eine ca. 100 seitige Facharbeit schreiben. Mein Thema ist: Datenspeicherung mit XML in OO Programmiersprachen am Beispiel von Java und SmallTalk.

Evtl. lasse ich das mit SmallTalk auch weg. Aber mein Problem ist ein Beispiel zu finden, d.h. etwas zu finden, das wenigstens ein bißchen sinnvoll ist und was ich bis Januar schaffen kann.

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee?

Viele Grüße
Muetzchen


----------



## Roar (6. Dez 2004)

hier is was zu JAXP http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=8325
hier was mit JDOM http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6983
die laden aber nur, glab ich. speicher nist halt umgekehrt, außerdem ist das alles in der API erklärt...


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Dez 2004)

> Datenspeicherung mit XML in OO


da kannst du gut und gerne 50 Seiten über die einschlägigen XML-Datenbanken schreiben (Tamino, dbXML...) und wann/warum man sie SQL-Datenbanken vorziehen sollte

die anderen 50 Seiten kannst du ja für ein einfaches "Datenhaltung in einer XML-Datei" Beispiel anhand des unendlich ausgelutschten Beispiels einer "CD Verwaltung" verwenden:


<cds>
  <cd>
      <titel>xxx</titel>
      <interpret><yyyy</interpret>
  </cd>
...
</cds>

fang einfach mal an, sowas zu proggen, dann siehst du schon wo da dir probleme liegen


----------

